# NW43 ladies?



## lwashington89 (Oct 13, 2009)

Can any of you ladies recommend good products for nw43 skintones including blushes, lippies, e/s...anything and any brand? thx


----------



## MAHALO (Oct 15, 2009)

I was NW43 when I lived in the tropics. Now I am BB GOLDEN or MAC NC45. The colors that flatter me haven't changed much. Most colors look good on my skin. Especially pretty are corals, orangy, rosy, bronzy, neutral and  golden blushes/skin finishes:  CARGO ROME, MILANI MAI TAI, NARS TAJ MAHAL, EDM B&B, MAC BRUNETTE MSF, MAC AMBERING ROSE, MAC GINGERLY, EARTHENGLOW MINERAL Acapulco Sunset, etc. I go basic on my eyes. Usually MAC WARM BLEND MSF with black liner and mascara are all that I need. For lips MAC NICE MIX UP lipglass is my current favorite. 

Most colors will flatter you. I encourage you to go to MAC or SEPHORA to swatch colors. 

hth


----------



## MJsJesusjuice (Oct 24, 2009)

I use MAC Studio Finish concealer in NW43 (MUFE Mat Velvet in 70 mixed with C7 LOreal TrueMatch foundation) and here are a couple of my faves:

Lipstick:
-MAC Up the Amp
-MAC Velvet Teddy
-newest lipstick in MAC Our Pick (LE)
For the second two, I like to add NYX glosses in Gold Mauve and Desert respectively.
- " Craving

Blush:
-MAC Loverush
-MAC Breath of Plum
-MAC Blushbaby
- " Flirt n Tease
- " Plum Foolery

Eyeshadows: (All MAC)
Browns-
-Twinks, Sketch, All that Glitters, Sable, Deep Damson(PRO), Antiqued, Signed Sealed (LE Matte2 color) 

Browns, especially, I think you should be careful of because they can wash you out if your a cool tone (I know it says NW but red is cooler in tone than yellow). All of the ones listed above are "cooler" browns. 

I think with any other color of shadow in the pink, purple, silvers families, you'd be able to pull them off. Generally, you should look for colors that aren't "blazing" bright. 

I don't where greens or blues really so I can't give a recommendation on that front .

Hope that helps a little bit...


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm just going to try to think of basic, non-LE staples. Let's see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC Gingerly blush, Cork liner, Saplicious Lip Gelee, Revealing Lipglass for sure!, Eye shadows, hmm... Amber Lights, Soft Brown, Embark. I want to try All that Glitters and Naked Lunch (I can't believe I've never even SWATCHED them in the store!!) but I *think* they would also flatter you/us. 

Pigments, Vanilla, Naked. I dunno. I think I'm kinda boring in my color choices, but I like makeup that people don't really notice... <3


----------



## lwashington89 (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_I was NW43 when I lived in the tropics. Now I am BB GOLDEN or MAC NC45. The colors that flatter me haven't changed much. Most colors look good on my skin. Especially pretty are corals, orangy, rosy, bronzy, neutral and golden blushes/skin finishes: CARGO ROME, MILANI MAI TAI, NARS TAJ MAHAL, EDM B&B, MAC BRUNETTE MSF, MAC AMBERING ROSE, MAC GINGERLY, EARTHENGLOW MINERAL Acapulco Sunset, etc. I go basic on my eyes. Usually MAC WARM BLEND MSF with black liner and mascara are all that I need. For lips MAC NICE MIX UP lipglass is my current favorite. 

Most colors will flatter you. I encourage you to go to MAC or SEPHORA to swatch colors. 

hth_

 

I've been searching high and low for warm blend msf because i've seen a couple of nice videos and fotd with this on nc45,nw43,nc50 (it looked gorgeous).  I also seen a youtube video with a combo of brunette msf and azalea that was also gorge. You have some good selections of blush that I've been eyeing so I must check them out. But thats for your reply.


----------



## A Gurl Can Mac (Feb 22, 2011)

Eyeshadows: arena, brown down, woodwinked,all that glitters, naked lunch expensive pink, paradisco


----------



## FULTONHOWARD202 (Jan 28, 2014)

LAURA MERCIER 6 SECRET CONCEALER


----------

